# turkish pigeons



## abdomin25 (Oct 24, 2007)

hi all ! that is my pigeons it is a spacial turkish race it called "arab whitetail" enjoy






































some pictures www.karamanguvercinevi.com that is my site the other pictures in this site.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Your pigeons are very beautiful. Thank you for sharing them with us!

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

They are very beautiful. I love the whirly feathers on the top of the head in this first photo.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Gorgeous birds. Are they small?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Thank you for the pictures. Some gorgeous birds you have.


----------



## Zman16 (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow those are really cool pigeons.


----------



## abdomin25 (Oct 24, 2007)

tnx very much some pigeons are little one,young -small meaning young?  
my english little bit bad


----------

